# July Throwdown - Quattro Fuma Spiral Manicotti, Lasagna Fatty



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 21, 2013)

For those who were following the throw down - here are the details of my entry.

*Description*: This is a 4-times smoked cross between a Fatty, Macaroni & Cheese, Pulled Pork Stuffed Manicotti, & Lasagna.  The dish is made with 2.5 foot long “lasagna” noodles made of cornmeal.  On top of the Noodles are three sections: the first is a smoked Mac & Cheese, followed by Smoked pulled pork with a home-made raspberry-chipotle BBQ Sauce, and finally Italian Sausage with home-made smoked tomato sauce, Motzarella and Riccota Cheese.  

It is rolled, starting with the Mac & Cheese end, so that the inner layer is Mac & Cheese surrounded by the Cornmeal pasta sheets.  The next layer is BBQ Pulled pork, again wrapped in the cornmeal pasta sheets, and finally the Lasagna (sausage, tomato sauce, Motzarella and Riccotta cheese).  A layer of laced bacon wraps around the entire dish and it is smoked at 250 for 4 hours, plus an hour at 300 to make the bacon crispy.

One slice provides you with a full day’s meals: Breakfast-The bacon, Lunch-BBQ Pulled pork and Mac & Cheese stuffed in a pasta shell, and Dinner-Lasagna!














IMG_0877.JPG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Aug 21, 2013






  

Instructions

First, make the tomato Sauce 













IMG_0861.JPG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Aug 21, 2013






Smoke some Roma tomatoes, peeled onions and garlic cloves
After smoking, remove the Roma skins and seeds, 
Chop the onion & garlic, 
Put the vegies in a crock pot, add Red wine, fresh Oregano, Basil, Thyme, one can of Tomato paste, a touch of sugar and cook down for 4 hours, adding a little salt & pepper to taste.  
Use an immersion blender to puree the vegies and spices after 4 hrs of cooking.
Adjust spices to taste.  When it gets thick, take it off and cool it down.
  

Then, make some hot Italian sausage: Pork shoulder, ground sage, anise, red pepper

  

Smoke a Pork Butt for the pulled pork. (I used one I had done earlier and had some left over.)

  

Make smoked Mac & Cheese (baked in smoker to get that smoky cheese flavor)

Mac & Cheese going into the smoker














IMG_0852.JPG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Aug 21, 2013






  

Mac & Cheese coming out of the smoker














IMG_0853.JPG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Aug 21, 2013






  

Chop up some of the pulled pork and mix with a Raspberry-Chipolte BBQ sauce.

  

When all these are ready, then start the assembly process

  

Make fresh cornmeal pasta sheets about 6 inches wide by 2-3 feet long.  Cook each sheet individually till al dente about 4 minutes.














IMG_0864.JPG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Aug 21, 2013






Lay out a long sheet of plastic wrap –3 feet long by 18 inches wide. (I used waxed paper the first time and it fell apart, so I switched to plastic wrap to make a tighter roll.)
Make a bacon lattice and put that on the right side of the plastic wrap.
After the giant pasta sheets cool, lay them out on the plastic wrap (I had to cut them in half to avoid tearing them as I picked them up).
Outer layer – bacon lattice on far right only – 12x12 inches
Next layer – pasta sheets, side by side the full 12-inches across and 2 feet long.














IMG_0865.JPG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Aug 21, 2013






  

On right half, spread a thin (1/2 inch) layer of sausage mix, brush smoked pasta sauce on top, layer slices of mozzarella cheese, fresh basil, some ricotta cheese mixed with egg (like a 1-layer lasagna) and some more sauce














IMG_0868.JPG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Aug 21, 2013






  

On left side, spread a thin (1/2 inch) layer of Pulled Pork mixed with home made Raspberry-Chipotle BBQ sauce.  On far left side of the pulled pork, spread a ½ inch layer of smoked Mac & Cheese.














IMG_0867.JPG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Aug 21, 2013






  

I put a sheet or plastic wrap across the whole thing  and rolled it flat with a heavy roller to get the layers thinned down for rolling the fatty.

  

Using a long cake spatula and a sushi roll bamboo mat, started rolling from the left, peeling away the wax paper and plastic wrap as I rolled.  it was very fragile and kept trying to fall apart!  Then the bacon lattice - and tie it all together with butcher's twine to keep it together till it solidified in the cooking.

  














IMG_0874.JPG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Aug 21, 2013






  

Smoked it at 250 with a Hickory/Cherry mix for about 4 hours, then cranked it up to 300 for a final hour to get the bacon crispy.














IMG_0875.JPG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Aug 21, 2013






  

Let it cool for 30 minutes, then slice and serve with some cole slaw on the side.














IMG_0877.JPG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Aug 21, 2013






It was so heavy that it did not stay in a nice round shape - but it tasted great!  The wife and I ate a couple of slices the night I made it while it was fresh and hot.  I fount out that if I took a slice from the fridge and put it on a hot skillet for 2 minutes a side, it got a nice carmelized flavor and was a great way to heat up slices and enjoy.

  

We ate from the left-overs ( Tomato sauce, mac & cheese & Fatty) for a couple of weeks!

  

Having gone through all this - I don't know if I would do this exactly as shown again - lots of work.  I do plan on making just the pulled pork &  Mac & Cheese fatty roll (with the large pasta sheets) and a lasagna only fatty in the future.


----------



## dcarch (Aug 21, 2013)

Truly amazing recipe and expertly done!

I actually like the fact that it is not round.

dcarch


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 22, 2013)

dcarch said:


> Truly amazing recipe and expertly done!
> 
> I actually like the fact that it is not round.
> 
> dcarch


Thank you very much!  Your Lobster Carbonara looked very nice and was very nicely plated and presented.  I'm looking forward to seeing the recipe.  Congratulations for a resounding first place win!


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 22, 2013)

looks interesting to say the least...but i have to ask..whats up with the FREEDOM card in every picture?


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 22, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> looks interesting to say the least...but i have to ask..whats up with the FREEDOM card in every picture?


This was from the July Throw down.  To "prove" that the entries were made just for that throw down, photos had to include the word "Freedom"


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 22, 2013)

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> This was from the July Throw down.  To "prove" that the entries were made just for that throw down, photos had to include the word "Freedom"


lol. oh ok..hahaha. im sitting here like WTHeck is up with this? is he pulling the freedom card? lmao. it all makes sense now. hadnt seen it til now, guess i missed the throwdown thread.


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 22, 2013)

It was an interesting contest - every dish had to be made with some form of noodles.  Some great dishes showed up.  Take a look at: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/204/smf-throwdowns


----------

